# what is H202 and CUSO4?



## Lim yi fa (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, everyone I heard from Mr Shecker 
what is H202 and CUSO4 ?
can it find easily in the market ,what is the common name for it?

why i so anxious because i had regular of tonnes of gold-plated connector and CD/DVDs discs


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 15, 2008)

H2O2 is hydrogen peroxide. CuSO4 is copper sulfate. The actual chemical is called cupric sulfate pentahydrate - CoSO4.5H2O. The common name is bluestone. A common usage is to destroy algae in ponds.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_sulfate


----------



## Lim yi fa (Aug 20, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> H2O2 is hydrogen peroxide. CuSO4 is copper sulfate. The actual chemical is called cupric sulfate pentahydrate - CoSO4.5H2O. The common name is bluestone. A common usage is to destroy algae in ponds.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_sulfate



so i just find hydrogen peroxide from chemical company and CUso4 from fishing companies or .....? :?:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 20, 2008)

3%, maybe higher, H2O2 is probably available from a pharmacy. I don't know where to find CuSO4, since I haven't been in Singapore in 32 years.


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Lim,

" Roebic root killer" for sewer and septic destroys roots. Active ingredient:copper sulfate pentahydrate 99%. That's what I use.

larry


----------



## butcher (Aug 31, 2008)

can make a copper sulfate(CuSO4).
DO THIS OUTSIDE DO NOT BREATH FUMES

from a nitrate fertilizer, NaNo3, or Kno3, (sodium or pottasium nitrate)1POUND

add copper a baby jar full,(if you have gold platted copper pins even better) to fertilizer in gallon glass jar.

a pyrex coffee pot 10 cups sulfuric acid (new 37% H2SO40) boil acid down to 6 cups to concentrate, let cool.

caution when adding sulfuric acid to fertilzer as nitric acid is formed, this will disolve the copper and other base metals, leaving gold shells undisolved.

get pot bigger than gallon glass jar add a 1inch layer of sand in bottom, sit gallon jar on this sand, then pour sand around outside of jar, this is so we can heat the jar safely so it wont break.

Note DO NOT CHANGE TEMPERATURE OF GLASS RAPIDLY (thermal shock).

now sit this sand bath pan on hotplate, bring up temperatue a little at a time. 

this will boil off the nitric acid as a gas (NO2) (NO2 can be bubbled into water to collect the nitric acid (HNO3)), ( more on this latter) DO NOT BREATH BROWN GAS.

the solution will change colors, from green (copper nitrate) to blue (copper sulfate). 

let cool, add water to keep copper salts from forming, or to dissolve them.

let sit till gold shells fall to bottom decant liquid.
if you want copper sulfate crystalls put this blue liquid in coffee pot and boil down to small volume let cool remove liquid from crystalls.

these crystals can be used for alot of things, gardening, fish ponds, 
roots in sewer lines, electroplating ,ecetera.

now if you do want to collect the NO2 gas (brown red ), and bubble it through water to make Nitric acid, you need a teflon lid for gallon glass jar drill a hole in it for a ptfe plastic tubing use tape electical to seal lid run this tube into the bottom of another bottle with a small amount of water to bubble No2 gas through. this will make nitric acid when distilled.
when first boiling the almost pure nitric will distill off first, till soution in jar boiling reaches 68% nitric , then the gas will distill off 68%(azeotrope) till all NO2 gone from boiling jar. 
formula:

NaNO3 + H2SO4 + Cu Au ----> CuSO4 (NaSO4)+ HNO3 + GOLD(Au)
(heat) ( NO2 + H2O)
good luck and be careful Richard.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 31, 2008)

hum ? Wouldn't it be simplier to just dissolve copper in hot sulfuric acid ?


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah,and then evapourize the remaining liquid  .
But i think in this case the question is more like how can i get it without making myself with the quality proved by others.


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2008)

You will not be able to disolve copper very easily in sulfuric, without oxidizer, or electricity. you could disolve copper nitric acid , then exchange sulfuric acid , and boil off nitric, ect . the post above is doing several things at once and having byproducts that are useful, no waste to dispose of. and getting gold stripped,making nitric acid for other processes, and copper sulfate as byproduct, there are several ways to accomplish a goal, this is one way I get there.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Sep 14, 2008)

if you use conc. virgin Sulfuric Acid you can heat it above 250F and it will dissolve copper. I know for a fact and have done it! And grew some rather impressive bluestones.
You will have to add water once the reaction stopped or the acid stop eating the copper. This brown liquid will turn a blue, let set for a few days and you'll have beautiful blue crysals on the bottom. Do the whole reaction in glass pot.

:arrow: Don't dissolve copper in nitric acid then boil off liquid. ... copper nitrate actually boils at very low temprature probably about 300F and you could be breathing in several ounces of copper and nitrates!


----------

